# 850 Evo zu langsam!?



## xxZackxx (30. April 2015)

hallo,
habe heute abend den pc meiner freundin zusammen gebaut.
ich habe allerdings das gefühl, dass die 850 evo etwas langsam arbeitet.
bei meiner alten plexstore wird z.b die animation des windows logos beim booten  abgebrochen. das ist hier nicht so. es bleibt nach dem aufeinandertreffen der kugeln noch ca 4 sekunden da stehen. 

Ich muss leider zugeben, dass ich mit dem samsung magican rumprobiert habe. ich hatte die os performance etc auf maximal gesetzt, aber dann wurde alles langsamer. danach habe ich den magican deinstalliert. 
die ssd ist leider immer noch nicht so schnell wie ich es mir erhofft hatte.
Im Anhang zwei benchmarks.

Wurde durch die deinstallation des magicans die "optimierung" zurückgesetzt?
Wie soll ich vorgehen damit die ssd so schnell rennt wie sie soll?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. April 2015)

Samsung hat momentan Probleme mit der Firmware. Kann sein das es daran liegt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. April 2015)

@Dragon AMD; komplette Desinformation, oder kannst du nur ansatzweise beweisen das die 850 EVO Probleme irgendeiner Art hat, bitte lass dir zeit und suche deine Quellen zusammen, ich warte gerne ... auf nichts.

...

Ach ich Dummkopf, ich habe schon wieder vergessen das man ja leicht die 840 EVO und die 850 EVO verwechseln kann, kann ja mal passieren nicht wahr


----------



## Jeretxxo (30. April 2015)

Was ist denn in dem Knecht verbaut?
Vorallem, ist es ein Intel oder AMD Prozessor? Auf welchem Board und welchen der SATA Ports des Boards steckt die SSD?

Was ich sehe ist das msahci verwendt wird, welcher der Microsoft eigene Treiber ist, daher kommt wahrscheinlich die etwas langsame Geschwindigkeit.
Sollte es bspw. ein Intel sein, dann sollte dort iaStorA stehen, einfach mal den richtigen Treiber installieren und nochmal testen.


----------



## MountyMAX (30. April 2015)

Kann ich dir sehr einfach beantworten: sobald eine HDD verbaut ist, dauert es an dieser Stelle länger, baue die "normale" Festplatte aus dann geht es wieder so flott.


----------



## xxZackxx (30. April 2015)

also verbaut ist folgendes:
-i 5 4690k
- Msi z87 M Power
- be quiet! 500 watt straight power 10 cm modular 
-850 evo  250 gb
-KEINE HDD


----------



## MountyMAX (30. April 2015)

ok, dann hast du was "verstellt", oder eine Geister-HDD 

Soweit ich das gelesen habe, verändert Samsung Magican hauptsächlich Windowseinstellungen. D.h. wenn noch nicht viel drauf ist sollte Format c: am schnellsten gehen. 

Bzw. installier erst mal die aktuellen Intel RST Treiber, evtl. überschreiben/ignorieren diese die Einstellungen.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. April 2015)

Wenn das System gerade neu installiert wurde ist das normal, Windows braucht einige Startvorgänge um sich einzurichten und zu optimieren.  Über die nächsten Tage sollte der Startprozess zunehmen schneller werden.


----------



## xxZackxx (30. April 2015)

hab gerade windows neu draufgeknallt und die treiber cds des boards durchlaufen lassen. im benchmark wird mir der msahci angezeigt. im gerätemanager jedoch der intel.


----------



## rhyn2012 (30. April 2015)

gabs für die SSD nicht ein Firmwareupdate? meine was darüber gelesen zu haben


----------



## MountyMAX (30. April 2015)

xxZackxx schrieb:


> hab gerade windows neu draufgeknallt und die treiber cds des boards durchlaufen lassen. im benchmark wird mir der msahci angezeigt. im gerätemanager jedoch der intel.



es gibt die Intel Chipsatztreiber und die RST Treiber (https://downloadcenter.intel.com/do...wnloadmirror.intel.com/24779/eng/SetupRST.exe)


----------



## xxZackxx (30. April 2015)

danke für den link. ich bin jetzt für 2 stunden in der uni und probiere es danach mit den neuen treibern.
muss ich die altenerst deinstallieren oder nur die neuen drüberbügeln?

EDIT: hat funktioniert mit den Treibern. Die benchmarkpunkte sind um ca 50 gestiegen 


Der bootvorgang ist allerdings noch immer langsam.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. April 2015)

rhyn2012 schrieb:


> gabs für die SSD nicht ein Firmwareupdate? meine was darüber gelesen zu haben


Der nächste Fehlzünder, und sogar im selben Thread, wo dies auch schon angeschnitten wurde  
Warum ließt sich heutzutage niemand mehr richtig ein, das was du meinst betrifft NUR die 8*4*0 EVO, und hat gar nichts mit der 8*5*0 EVO zu tun !


----------



## MountyMAX (30. April 2015)

xxZackxx schrieb:


> muss ich die altenerst deinstallieren oder nur die neuen drüberbügeln?



Um das noch zu beantworten, dass sind 2 verschiedene Dinge, obwohl diese sich bei bestimmten Komponenten überscheiden. Zuerst sollte der Intel Chipsettreiber installiert werden, danach der RST

Wegen der SSD, ich habe grad die Magican Software nicht vor mir, aber laut Samsung löscht der Befehl "Secure Erase" nicht nur die Daten sicher, sondern stellt auch sämtliche Werkseinstellungen in der SSD wieder her, somit sollten verkorste Einstellungen der SSD durch die Software behoben werden können


----------



## xxZackxx (1. Mai 2015)

der magican ist schon längst geschichte. hab das system ja komplett neu aufgesetzt. warum die ladeanimation nicht abbricht bleibt mir aber noch immer ein rätsel.....


----------



## MountyMAX (2. Mai 2015)

xxZackxx schrieb:


> der magican ist schon längst geschichte. hab das system ja komplett neu aufgesetzt. warum die ladeanimation nicht abbricht bleibt mir aber noch immer ein rätsel.....



Damit setzt du aber die SSD(Firmware) nicht zurück.


----------



## Pflaumenwunder (16. Mai 2015)

Ich muss leider das selbe beobachten. Treiber (Intel Chipsatz und RAPID) sind drauf. Grundlage: Core i7 4790K auf einem MSI Z97 G43-Gaming Mainboard. Was ich komisch finde ist, das diese SSD schneller laufen sollte, als meine alte 60GB OCZ Solid 3.  Die lese und Schreibwerte sind aber in Ordnung. Ich werde ein paar tägelchen abwarten, ob Windows sich tatsächlich darauf einstellt.


----------

